# What are these DoD karaoke songs? And why can't I download them?



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

What's the deal? It says I need to subscribe to something to download them, but I have the Premier package.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Sometimes new channels are being added but the content hasnt appeared yet. You get this message. IT depends on how you found them.

Give it a day or so and they will be there. It is beta and D* is still adding.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

What channel are you seeing that on Splendor? That sounds very interesting.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Oxygen


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks dervari. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> Sometimes new channels are being added but the content hasnt appeared yet. You get this message. IT depends on how you found them.
> 
> Give it a day or so and they will be there. It is beta and D* is still adding.


I just went into DoD and chose 'All'...they have numbers at the beginning of their titles so they were on top. I need to spit some wack rhymes to 'baby's got back'. :lol:


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds stupid, but believe it or not, karaoke is an on-demand option that we have with fios. There are a handful of free offerings, but there are others you pay for.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I think karaoke on-demand could be fun.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Splendor said:


> I just went into DoD and chose 'All'...they have numbers at the beginning of their titles so they were on top. I need to spit some wack rhymes to 'baby's got back'. :lol:


Thats one of the problems with the beta at the moment.

Choosing ALL from the main dod menu shows titles that are hidden if you went into the 1000's channel menus. Which is why you get the message.

D* is still expanding its titles and the main dod All search goes to each title in their database. The channel dod search only shows them in the channel. D* has not turned on all channels so you cant search if you cant see but havent a way of hiding them in the dod all search on the main menu.

They will be there in a day or so.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

They're still showing up in my list and I still can't download them yet.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't either...not sure what you have to subscribe to to get these to download. 

Mods, any ideas?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I tried it. Apparently it is music with CC. Not really for everyone.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

What - you can't sing? :hurah: :lol: 



armophob said:


> I tried it. Apparently it is music with CC. Not really for everyone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

armophob said:


> I tried it. Apparently it is music with CC. Not really for everyone.


No, it is OPEN captioning. Closed means you can't see it without using a CC device.

Anyway, that is what karaoke is. YOU sing by following the words.


----------

